# MILAN | Torre Galfa | 109m | 357ft | 31 fl | U/C



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Weren't there some twin buildings that got extensive reconstructions?


----------



## IThomas

link​


----------



## IThomas

B side


----------



## IThomas

ThatOneGuy said:


> Weren't there some twin buildings that got extensive reconstructions?


Do you mean the towers close to UniCredit? 

Then









Now


----------



## IThomas

​panoramica.it​


----------



## IThomas

​urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Watercolour drawings with descriptions (Courtesy by Studio BG&K).



> The Galfa Tower was a symbol of the Milan of the economic boom.
> Now it is being renovated to serve different needs, thanks to a respectful design by BG&K.









It will have a ground floor much more closely connected with the city.





















































The new hall.








The sky bar on the top.



































The façade of the Galfa Tower on Via Fara. 








The façade of the Galfa Tower on Via Campanini. 








abitare​


----------



## IThomas

milanopanoramica​


----------



## IThomas

New cladding: it seems to be respectful of historical design. :cheers:













































pics: Andrea Pace, team_torre​


----------



## IThomas

IMG_9398 by Luca Andrea Doria​


----------



## IThomas

Cladding :cheers:

Historical one / New one







Updates






























































​urbanfile​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Lovely cladding, faithful to the original.


----------



## IThomas

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155718370292829&set=gm.1955549861399792&type=3&theater&ifg=1​


----------



## IThomas

http://blog.urbanfile.org/2017/10/16/milano-milano-centro-direzionale-torre-galfa-aggiornamento-meta-ottobre-2017/​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213103262349008&set=a.10213103101224980.1073743555.1017362395&type=3&theater&ifg=1​


----------



## IThomas

Milan by Luca Pastori​


----------



## Melandri.R.

*Oggi sul corriere...*



> La torre Galfa
> 
> Nell’operazione di recupero dei gioielli più preziosi dell’ex patrimonio Ligresti occupa un posto d’onore la Torre Galfa, in zona Melchiorre Gioia. Qui il cantiere di Unipol procede ed è in dirittura d’arrivo, per oltre cento milioni d’investimento. Il progetto dell’architetto Maurice Kanah vede un mix di funzioni alberghiere (hotel della catena Melià), residenziali e commerciali; in cima, dovrebbe esserci un ristorante panoramico.


----------



## IThomas

IMGP9344 GalFa Tower by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world​


----------



## Melandri.R.

hno:


----------



## LinkD-2ME

I wish they added a little height to it! However still a nice highrise.


----------



## madmax1982

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qkk-nOJh0q0


----------



## IThomas

Photo credit: Massimiliano Tonelli​


----------



## IThomas

Photo credits: Luca Sironi​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Paolo Marchesi​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

IMGP7205 Torre Galfa by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world

IMGP7203 Torre Galfa by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world

IMGP7198 Torre Galfa by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world

IMGP7201 Ship in the city by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world​


----------

